# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Upgrading X-Pro to High Temp?

## frosstyx

Hello all, 

I am looking at purchasing a 3D printer for prototyping fishing lures, making injection molds, and making mold masters for silicone open-pour molds.  Having said that I would also like the ability to print in some of the higher temp materials (Nylon, PC, Carbon Fiber).  I have come the the conclusion that I want a Qidi Tech machine, however I am stumped on which one.  I understand that the X-Pro does not come with the high temp extruder that is necessary to print in PC/Nylon/CF.  My question is this, is there an upgrade available for the x-pro that would offer such an extruder?  Is it possible to install a high temp extruder and update the firmware to be able to program those higher temps?  If the answer is yes, has anyone done this with success?

If the answer is no I will forgo the ability to print in 2 colors and move on the the X-Plus...

Thanks,

-Frosstyx

----------


## Crufus

> Hello all, 
> 
> I am looking at purchasing a 3D printer for prototyping fishing lures, making injection molds, and making mold masters for silicone open-pour molds.  Having said that I would also like the ability to print in some of the higher temp materials (Nylon, PC, Carbon Fiber).  I have come the the conclusion that I want a Qidi Tech machine, however I am stumped on which one.  I understand that the X-Pro does not come with the high temp extruder that is necessary to print in PC/Nylon/CF.  My question is this, is there an upgrade available for the x-pro that would offer such an extruder?  Is it possible to install a high temp extruder and update the firmware to be able to program those higher temps?  If the answer is yes, has anyone done this with success?
> 
> If the answer is no I will forgo the ability to print in 2 colors and move on the the X-Plus...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Frosstyx


I have the X-Plus. I have been extremely satisfied with the results. With that said I have had several communications with Qidi via email. They are extremely helpful when I ask a question. 
Send them a email and ask your questions and I am sure they will respond quickly.

----------

